# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام المرافعات والإجراءات أمام ديوان المظالم

## هيثم الفقى

قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم (190) وتاريخ 16/11/1409هـ
جريدة أم القرى العدد 3266 بتاريخ 4/12/1409هـ

الباب الأول
(الدعوى الإدارية)

المادة الأولى : 
ترفع الدعوى الإدارية بطلب من المدعي يقدم إلى رئيس ديوان المظالم أو من ينيبه متضمنا ًبيانات من المدعي والمدعى عليه . وموضوع الدعوى وتاريخ مطالبة الجهة الإدارية بالحق المدعى به إن كان مما تجب المطالبة به قبل رفع الدعوى وفقاً للمادة الثانية من هذه القواعد ونتيجة المطالبة أو تاريخ القرار من القرار المطعون فيه إن كان مما يجب التظلم منه إلى الجهة الإدارية قبل رفع الدعوى وفقاً للمادة الثالثة من هذه القواعد ونتيجة التظلم . 
ويحيل رئيس الديوان الدعوى إلى الدائرة المختصة التي يقع في دائرة اختصاصها المركز الرئيسي للجهة المدعى عليها أو الدائرة المختصة التي يقع في دائرة اختصاصها فرع هذه الجهة إذا طلب المدعي ذلك وكانت الدعوى متعلقة بهذا الفرع. 
وللدائرة المختصة الاستعانة بأحد المختصين لتحضير الدعوى تحت إشرافها . 
المادة الثانية : 
يجب في الدعاوى المنصوص عليها في الفقرة ( أ ) من المادة الثامنة من نظَام ديوان المظالم أن يسبق رفعه إلى الديوان مراعاة ما يلي : 
1- مطالبة الجهة الإدارية المختصة خلال خمس سنوات من تاريخ نشوء الحق المدعى به ما لم يكن ثمة عذر شرعي حال دون المطالبة يثبت لدى الدائرة المختصة بالديوان .
وعلى الجهة الإدارية أن تبت فيها خلال تسعين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمها وبالنسبة إلى الحقوق التي نشأت قبل نفاذ هذه اللائحة فتبدأ المدة المحددة للمطالبة بها من تاريخ نفاذها .
2- إذا صدر قرار الجهة الإدارية برفض المطالبة خلال المدة المحددة في الفقرة السابقة أو مضت هذه المدة دون أن تبت في المطالبة فلا يجوز رفعه إلى الديوان إلا بعد التظلم إلى الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ العلم بالقرار الصادر برفض المطالبة أو انقضاء المدة المحددة في الفقرة السابقة دون البت فيه . 
ويجب أن يكون القرار الصادر من الجهة الإدارية برفض المطالبة مسبباً وعلى الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية أن يبت في التظلم خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه .
3- إذا صدر قرار الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية برفض التظلم أو مضت المدة المحددة في الفقرة السابقة دون البت فيه جاز رفع الدعوى إلى ديوان المظالم خلال تسعين يوماً من تاريخ العلم بالقرار الصادر بالرفض أو انقضاء الستين يوماً المذكورة دون البت في التظلم أو خلال ما تبقى من الخمس سنوات المذكورة في الفقرات الأولى من هذه المادة أيها أطول .
ويجب أن يكون القرار الصادر من الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية برفض التظلم مسبباً .
4- إذا صدر قرار الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية بأحقية المدعي فيما يطالب به ولم تقم الجهة الإدارية بتنفيذه خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغه جاز رفع الدعوى إلى ديوان المظالم خلال الستين يوماً التالية لهذه المدة أو خلال ما تبقى من الخمس السنوات المذكورة في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة أيهما أطول .
المادة الثالثة : 
فيما لم يرد به نص خاص يجب في الدعوى المنصوص عليها في الفقرة ( ب ) من المادة الثامنة من نظَام ديوان المظالم أن يسبق رفعه إلى الديوان بالتظلم إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ العلم بهذا القرار ، ويتحقق العلم به بإبلاغ ذوي الشأن به أو بنشره في الجريدة الرسمية إذا تعذر الإبلاغ ، وبالنسبة إلى القرارات الصادرة قبل نفاذ هذه اللائحة فتبدأ المدة المحددة للتظلم فيها من تاريخ نفاذها .
وعلى الجهة الإدارية أن تبت في التظلم خلال تسعين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه، وإذا صدر القرار بالرفض وجب أن يكون مسبباً ، ويعتبر مضي تسعين يوماً على تاريخ تقديم التظلم دون البت فيه بمثابة صدور قرار برفضه . 
وترفع الدعوى إن لم تكن متعلقة بشؤون الخدمة المدنية إلى الديوان خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ العلم بالقرار الصادر بالرفض أو مضي التسعين يوماً المذكورة دون البت فيه .
أما إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بشئون الخدمة المدنية فيتعين قبل رفعها إلى الديوان التظلم إلى الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ العلم بالقرار الصادر برفض التظلم أو انقضاء مدة التسعين يوماً المحددة للجهة الإدارية دون البت فيه .
وعلى الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية أن يبت في التظلم خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه . وإذا صدر قرار الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية برفض التظلم أو مضت المدة المحددة له دون البت فيه جاز رفع الدعوى إلى ديوان المظالم خلال تسعين يوماً من تاريخ العلم بالقرار الصادر بالرفض أو انقضاء الستين يوماً المذكورة دون البت في التظلم . ويجب أن يكون قرار الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية برفض التظلم مسبباً.
وإذا صدر قرار الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية لصالح المتظلم ولم تقم الجهة الإدارية بتنفيذه خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغه جاز رفع الدعوى إلى ديوان المظالم خلال الستين يوماً التالية لهذه المدة .
المادة الرابعة : 
فيما لم يرد به نص خاص لا تسمع الدعاوى المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين ( جـ ، د ) من المادة الثامنة من نظَام ديوان المظالم بعد مضي خمس سنوات من تاريخ نشوء الحق المدعى به ما لم يكن ثمة عذر شرعي حال دون رفع الدعوى يثبت لدى الدائرة المختصة بالديوان. وبالنسبة إلى الحقوق التي نشأت قبل نفاذ هذه اللائحة فتبدأ المدة المحددة لسماع الدعاوى بها من تاريخ نفاذها .
المادة الخامسة :
على رئيس الدائرة حال ورود القضية إليه أن يحدد موعداً لنظرها يبلغ به أطراف الدعوى وكلاً من وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني وديوان المراقبة العامة ويجب ألا تقل الفترة بين الإبلاغ وتاريخ الجلسة عن ثلاثين يوماً كما يبلغ الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية أيضاً إذا كانت الدعوى من الدعاوى المتعلقة بشئون الخدمة المدنية المشار إليها في المادتين الثانية والثالثة من هذه القواعد ولكل من وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني وديوان المراقبة العامة والديوان العام للخدمة المدنية بحسب الحال أن ترسل خلال هذه المدة وجهة نظرها إلى ديوان المظالم أو أن تطلب الاشتراك في المرافعة وفى هذه الحالة يتعين التنسيق مع الجهة الحكومية الطرف في الدعوى .
المادة السادسة :
ترفع دعاوى المطالبة بتنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية وفقاً لإجراءات رفع الدعاوى الإدارية المنصوص عليها في المادة الأولى من هذه القواعد . 
وتصدر الدائرة المختصة حكمها بعد استكمال وثائق الدعوى وسماع أقوال طرفي الخصومة أو وكلائهم إما برفض الدعوى أو بتنفيذ الحكم الأجنبي على أساس مبدأ المعاملة بالمثل وذلك فيما لا يتعارض مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ، ويسلم المحكوم له صورة تنفيذية من الحكم مذيلة بالصيغة الآتية : 
يطلب من كافة الدوائر والجهات الحكومية المختصة العمل على تنفيذ هذا الحكم بجميع الوسائل النِظامية المتبعة ولو أدى ذلك إلى استعمال القوة الجبرية عن طريق الشرطة . 
المادة السابعة : 
لا يترتب على رفع الدعوى وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه على أنه يجوز للدائرة المختصة أن تأمر بوقف تنفيذ القرار أو أن تأمر بإجراء تحفظي أو وقتي بصفة عاجلة عند الاقتضاء خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من تقديم الطلب العاجل أو إحالته إليها إذا قدرت ترتب آثار يتعذر تداركها وذلك حتى تفصل في أصل الدعوى 

الباب الثاني
الدعاوى الجزائية و التأديبية

المادة الثامنة : 
ترفع الدعاوى الجزائية والتأديبية ومنها طلب تقرير وصف الجريمة بأنها مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة المشار إليها في المادة 30 / 16 / ج من اللوائح التنفيذية لنظَام الخدمة المدنية من هيئة الرقابة والتحقيق إلى ديوان المظالم بقرار اتهام يتضمن أسماء المتهمين وصفاتهم وأماكن إقامتهم والتهم المنسوبة إليهم ومكان وقوعها ، وأدلة الاتهام والنصوص النِظامية المطلوب تطبقيها عليهم، ويرفق به كامل ملف الدعوى . 
المادة التاسعة : 
يحيل رئيس الديوان أو من ينيبه الدعوى إلى الدائرة المختصة وعلى رئيس الدائرة حال ورود القضية أن يحدد موعداً لنظرها تبلغ به هيئة الرقابة والتحقيق والمتهم مع تزويده بصورة من قرار الاتهام ، ويجب ألا تقل الفترة بين الإبلاغ وتاريخ الجلسة عن ثلاثين يوماً.
المادة العاشرة : 
للموقوف احتياطياً وللممنوع من السفر بسبب قضية منظورة أمام إحدى دوائر الديوان أن يتظلم إلى رئيس الديوان أو من ينيبه من قرار وقفه أو منعه .
ويحيل رئيس الديوان أو من ينيبه التظلم إلى الدائرة المختصة ، وعلى الدائرة أن تبت في التظلم على وجه السرعة بحيث لا تزيد المدة على سبعة أيام فإذا تعذر ذلك فعلى الدائرة أن تصدر قبل انتهاء هذه المدة قراراً بتحديد مدة أخرى مع إيضاح الأسباب الداعية لذلك .
ويكون البت في التظلم بعد سماع طرفي الخصومة . ويكون الإفراج أو السماح بالسفر بكفالة أو بدون كفالة . ولا يجوز للمتظلم تجديد تظلمه قبل مضي ستين يوماً من تاريخ رفض التظلم السابق ما لم تظهر وقائع أو وثائق جديدة تبرر ذلك .
المادة الحادية عشرة : 
يبلغ رئيس الديوان أو من ينيبه الجهات ذات العلاقة بقرارات الإفراج عن المتهمين ورفع المنع من السفر عنهم لتنفيذها ما لم يكن ثمة سبب آ خر للوقف أو المنع .
المادة الثانية عشرة : 
تنقضي الدعاوى المنصوص عليها في الفقرة ( و ) من المادة الثامنة من نظَام ديوان المظالم بوفاة المتهم .
ولا يمنع انقضاء الدعوى من مصادرة أو استعادة الأموال التي حصل عليها المتهم بطريق غير مشروع .
كما لا يمنع ذلك من سماع دعوى الحقوق الخاصة أمام المحاكم المختصة . 

الباب الثالث
النظر في الدعوى والحكم فيها

المادة الثالثة عشرة : 
اللغة العربية هي اللغة الرسمية المعتمدة في إجراءات نظر الدعوى وتسمع أقوال غير الناطقين بها عن طريق مترجم مع إثبات ما يوجه إليه وإجاباته عليه بلغته ويوقع منه وتثبت ترجمة ذلك باللغة العربية ويوقع منه ومن المترجم .
وتقدم ترجمة معتمدة باللغة العربية للوثائق والمستندات المكتوبة بلغة أجنبية .
المادة الرابعة عشرة : 
يتم نظر الدعوى والحكم فيها من قبل الدائرة المختصة وتشكل الدائرة من رئيس وعضوين ويجوز لرئيس الديوان أن يشكل دوائر فرعية من عضو واحد لنظر الدعاوى اليسيرة وتحدد الدعاوى اليسيرة بلائحة يصدرها رئيس الديوان . 
المادة الخامسة عشرة : 
لا تصلح جلسات الدائرة إلا بحضور جميع أعضائها وبحضور ممثل الادعاء في الدعاوى الجزائية والتأديبية وإذا لم يتوفر العدد اللازم من الأعضاء فسيندب من يكمل نصاب النظر وتكون الجلسات علنية إلا إذا رأت الدائرة جعلها سرية مراعاة للآداب أو محافظة على النِظام العام على أن يكون النطق بالحكم في جميع الأحوال في جلسة علنية .
المادة السادسة عشرة :
ضبط الجلسة ونظَامها منوطان برئيس الدائرة وله في سبيل ذلك اتخاذ أي من الإجراءات التالية :
أ. أن يخرج من قاعة الجلسة من يخل بنظَامها فإن لم يتمثل وتمادى كان للدائرة أن تحكم على الفور بحبسه أربعاً وعشرين ساعة أو بتغريمه مائتي ريال ، وللدائرة قبل انتهاء الجلسة أن ترجع عن الحكم الذي تصدره . 
ب. أن يأمر بمحو العبارات الجارحة أو المخالفة للآداب أو النِظام العام من أية ورقة أو مذكرة يقدمها الخصوم في الدعوى .
ج. أن يأمر بكتابة محضر عن كل مخالفة أو جريمة تقع أثناء انعقاد الجلسة وعما قد يحدث أثناء ذلك من تعد على الدائرة أو أحد أعضائها أو ممثل الادعاء أو أحد العاملين مع الدائرة ويحيل المحضر إلى الجهة المختصة لاتخاذ اللازم نظَاماً ، وله إذا اقتضى الحال أن يأمر بالقبض على من وقعت منه هذه الأفعال .
المادة السابعة عشرة : 
لا يجوز التعديل على أوراق أو مذكرات أحد أطراف الدعوى دون تمكين الطرف الآخر من الاطلاع عليها ، وللمتهم أو من يوكله حق الاطلاع على أوراق التحقيق بحضور أمين سر الدائرة وله أن يستنسخ ما يخصه منها ويحدد رئيس الدائرة ذلك.
المادة الثامنة عشرة : 
يحضر الخصوم أو من ينوب عنهم في الدعوى الإدارية في اليوم المعين لنظر الدعوى ، فإذا لم يحضر المدعي ولم يتقدم بعذر تقبله الدائرة جاز لها أن تفصل في الدعوى بحالتها بناءً على طلب المدعى عليه أو أن تأمر بشطبها ، فإذا شطبت جاز للمدعي أن يطلب النظر فيها وتحدد الدائرة لنظرها موعداً تبلغ به المدعى عليه ، فإذا لم يحضر المدعي ولم يتقدم بعذر تقبله الدائرة تشطب الدعوى ولا يتسمع بعد ذلك إلا بقرار من هيئة التدقيق مجتمعة . 
أما إذا لم يحضر المدعى عليه فعلى الدائر تأجيل نظر الدعوى إلى جلسة تالية يعلن بها المدعى عليه فإذا لم يحضر فصلت الدائرة في الدعوى . ويعتبر الحكم في جميع الأحوال حضورياً .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة التاسعة عشرة : 
يحضر المتهم جلسات المحاكمة بنفسه في الدعاوى التأديبية والجزائية ويبدي دفاعه كتابة أو مشافهة وله أن يستعين بمحامٍ وأن يطلب استدعاء الشهود لسماع شهادتهم فإذا لم يحضر المتهم في الدعوى التأديبية بعد إبلاغه إبلاغاً صحيحاً فعلى الدائرة أن تمضي في إجراءات المحاكمة . 
أما المتهم في الدعوى الجزائية فإنه إذا أبلغ ولم يحضر أعيد طلب حضوره لجلسة أخرى فإن تخلف بعد ذلك عن الحضور جاز للدائرة أن تحكم في الدعوى غيابياً أو أن تأمر بإحضاره إلى جلسة تحددها فإن تعذر إحضاره حكمت في الدعوى غيابياً .
المادة العشرون : 
إذا حضر المدعي أو المدعى عليه في الدعوى الإدارية في أية جلسة أمام الدائرة المختصة اعتبرت الخصومة حضورية في حقه ولو تخلف بعد ذلك .
وفى الدعاوى الجزائية والتأديبية يعتبر الحكم حضورياً متى حضر المتهم إحدى الجلسات وأبدى دفاعه ولو تأجل الحكم بعد ذلك ولم يحضر عند صدوره . 
المادة الحادية والعشرون : 
يحرر أمين سر الدائرة محضر الجلسة تحت إشراف رئيس الدائرة على أن يبين في المحضر أسماء أعضاء الدائرة الذين حضروا الجلسة وزمان ومكان انعقادها والحاضرين من الخصوم ووكلائهم أو المتهمين ويبين كذلك جميع الإجراءات التي تتم في الجلسة والشهادات التي تسمع فيها وأقوال أطراف الدعوى وطلباتهم وملخص دفاعهم ويوقع المحضر من أعضاء الدائرة وأمين سرها ومن أطراف الدعوى .
المادة الثانية والعشرون :
يمثل المتهم أمام الدائرة طليقاً بغير قيود وتتخذ عليه الحراسة اللازمة ولا يجوز إبعاده عن الجلسة إلا إذا وقع منه ما يخل بنظَامها ، وللدائرة أن تستمر في نظر الدعوى إلى أن يمكن السير فيها بحضوره على أن تطلع المتهم على ما تم في غيبته من إجراءات وفى كل الأحوال يكون المتهم آخر من يتكلم .
المادة الثالثة والعشرون : 
إذا رأت الدائرة أثناء المرافعة ضرورة إجراء معاينة أو تحقيق تكميلي باشرت ذلك بنفسها أو ندبت من يقوم به من أعضائها .
وللدائرة من تلقاء ذاتها أو بناءً على طلب ممثل الادعاء أو المتهم أن تكلف بالحضور من تراه لازماً لسماع أقواله من الشهود ، وعلى الدائرة أن تمنع توجيه أسئلة إلى الشاهد لا تتعلق بموضوع الدعوى أو تؤدي إلى اضطرابه أو تخويفه .
المادة الرابعة والعشرون : 
إذا رأت الدائرة الاستعانة بالخبرة فلها أن تقرر ندب خبير أو أكثر على أن تحدد في قرارها مهمة الخبير تحديداً دقيقاً ووافياً ، وأجلاً لإيداع تقريره ، وأجلاً لجلسة المرافعة المبنية على التقرير ، ولها أن تستعين بالخبير لإبداء رأيه مشافهة في الجلسة على أن يثبت ذلك في محضر الجلسة .
ويصدر رئيس الديوان القواعد الخاصة بأتعاب الخبراء . 
المادة الخامسة والعشرون : 
للمتهم ولأي من ذوي الشأن أن يطلب رد أي عضو من أعضاء الدائرة إذا كان هناك سبب يوجب الرد ، ويوقف النظر في الدعوى أثر تقديم الطلب وحتى البت فيه ويفصل رئيس الديوان في هذا الطلب ويكون قراره نهائياً .
ولعضو الدائرة إذا قامت لديه أسباب يستشعر منها الحرج من نظر الدعوى أن يعرض أمر تنحيه عن النظر فيها على رئيس الديوان للفصل فيه .
المادة السادسة والعشرون : 
إذا رأت الدائرة التي تنظر دعوى تأديبية أن الواقعة التي وردت بقرار الاتهام تكون جريمة جزائية فعليها أن توقف الفصل في الدعوى التأديبية وتقرر إعادة القضية إلى هيئة الرقابة والتحقيق لاتخاذ ما يجب نظَاماً .
المادة السابعة والعشرون :
للدائرة أن تغير الوصف النِظامي للفعل المسند إلى المتهم أو أن تعدل التهمة بإضافة الظروف المشددة التي تثبت للدائرة من التحقيق أو من المرافعة في الجلسة ولو كانت لم تذكر في قرار الاتهام وعلى الدائرة أن تنبه المتهم إلى هذا التغيير وأن تمنحه أجلاً مناسباً لتحضير دفاعه بناءً على الوصف أو التعديل الجديد إذا طلب ذلك .
المادة الثامنة والعشرون : 
تفصل الدائرة في الوقائع التي وردت بقرار الاتهام ، ومع ذلك يجوز لها بناءً على طلب هيئة الرقابة والتحقيق الحكم في وقائع لم ترد في قرار الاتهام أو على متهمين جدد إذا كانت أوراق القضية تتضمن ذلك بشرط أن يمنح المتهم أجلاً مناسباً لتحضير دفاعه وللدائرة من تلقاء ذاتها التصدي لذلك بقرار تصدره بإحالة القضية إلى هيئة الرقابة والتحقيق لكي تتولى تحقيقها ثم اتخاذ ما يجب نظَاماً كأية قضية أخرى . وإذا أعيدت القضية إلى الديوان وجب إحالتها إلى دائرة أخرى غير تلك التي تصدت لها فإذا كانت تلك الدائرة لم تفصل في الدعوى الأصلية وكانت هذه مرتبطة بالدعوى الجديدة ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة وجب إحالة القضية كلها إلى الدائرة التي نظرت الدعوى أساساً .
المادة التاسعة والعشرون : 
إذا تضمن الحكم الصادر من ديوان المظالم ما يشير إلى حدوث فعل يشكل جريمة جنائية أو تأديبية تبلغ جهة التحقيق المختصة بصورة من الحكم لاتخاذ ما يلزم نظَاماً .
المادة الثلاثون : 
إذا كانت الدائرة مشكلة من أكثر من عضو تكون المداولة سراً بين أعضاء الدائرة مجتمعين ، وتصدر الأحكام بالأغلبية وينسب الحكم إلى الدائرة ، وعلى المخالف توضيح مخالفته وأسبابها في محضر الجلسة وعلى الأكثرية أن توضح وجهة نظرها في الرد على مخالفة المخالف في محضر الجلسة ويوقع المحضر من جميع أعضاء الدائرة وأمين سرها . 
المادة الحادية والثلاثون : 
يجب أن يشتمل إعلام الحكم على الأسباب التي بني عليها وبيان مستنده وأن يبين فيه الدائرة التي أصدرته ، وتاريخ إصداره ومكانه والدعوى الصادر فيها وما إذا كان صادراً في دعوى إدارية أو جزائية أو تأديبية ، وأسماء أعضاء الدائرة الذين سمعوا المرافعة واسم ممثل الادعاء وطلباته وأسماء أطراف الدعوى وصفاتهم وموطن كل منهم وحضورهم أو غيابهم وأسماء ممثليهم وما قدموه من طلبات أو دفوع وما استندوا إليه من أدلة .
وتوقع نسخة إعلام الحكم الأصلية من رئيس وأعضاء الدائرة ومن أمين سرها وذلك خلال خمسة عشر يوماً وفى حالة تشكيل الدائرة من عضو واحد توقع نسخة إعلام الحكم الأصلية منه وأمين سر الدائرة .
وتحفظ نسخة إعلام الحكم الأصلية الموقعة في ملف الدعوى وتسلم نسخة من إعلام الحكم مختومة بختم الدائرة وموقعة من رئيس الدائرة وأمين سرها لكل ذي علاقة . وعلى الدائرة التي أصدرت الحكم أن تعلم المحكوم عليه بعد تسليمه نسخة إعلام الحكم بأن له أن يطلب تدقيق الحكم خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تسليمه نسخة إعلام الحكم ، وأنه إذا لم يطلب تدقيق الحكم خلال تلك المدة فإن الحكم يكون في حقه نهائياً وواجب النفاذ .
المادة الثانية والثلاثون : 
للدائرة إذا رأت من أخلاق المحكوم عليه أو ماضيه أو سنه أو ظروفه الشخصية أو الظروف التي ارتكبت فيها الجريمة أو غير ذلك مما يبعث على القناعة بوقف التنفيذ أن تنص في حكمها على وقف تنفيذ العقوبة ، ولا أثر لذلك الإيقاف على الجزاءات التأديبية التي يخضع لها المحكوم عليه .
ويلغى الإيقاف إذا أدين المحكوم عليه أمام إحدى دوائر الديوان بعقوبة بدنية في قضية جزائية أخرى ارتكبها خلال ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ صدور الحكم الموقوف تنفيذه نهائياً .
المادة الثالثة والثلاثون : 
تتولى الدائرة من تلقاء ذاتها أو بناءً على طلب أي من ذوي الشأن تصحيح ما يقع في حكمها من أخطاء مادية بحتة كتابية أو حسابية . 
أما إذا وقع غموض أو إيهام في الحكم فلأي من ذوي الشأن أن يطلب من رئيس الديوان إحالة القضية إلى الدائرة التي أصدرته لتفسيره .

الباب الرابع
طرق الاعتراض على الأحكام

المادة الرابعة والثلاثون : 
الأحكام الصادرة في الدعاوى المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين ( جـ ) ( د ) من المادة الثامنة من نظَام ديوان المظالم على خلاف ما طلبته الجهة الإدارية أو في غير صالحها لا تكون نهائية وواجبة النفاذ إلا بعد تدقيقها . 
المادة الخامسة والثلاثون : 
مع مراعاة ما جاء في المادة الرابعة والثلاثين من هذه القواعد تكون الأحكام الصادرة من الديوان في الدعاوى الإدارية نهائية وواجبة النفاذ بعد مضي المدة المحددة لطلب التدقيق المشار إليها في المادة الحادية والثلاثين من هذه القواعد ما لم يطلب أي من أطراف الدعوى أو وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني وديوان المراقبة العامة بالنسبة لجميع الدعاوى الإدارية أو الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية بالنسبة للدعاوى المتعلقة بشئون الخدمة المدنية المشار إليها في المادتين الثانية والثالثة من هذه القواعد تدقيقها خلال الميعاد المذكور . 
المادة السادسة والثلاثون : 
يترتب على قبول طلب التدقيق أن تقوم دائرة التدقيق المختصة بتأييد الحكم أو نقضه وإذا نقضته فلها أن تعيده إلى الدائرة التي أصدرته أو تتصدى لنظر القضية ، وإذا أعادته إلى الدائرة إلى أصدرته وأصرت تلك الدائرة على حكمها فعلى دائرة التدقيق أن تتصدى لنظر القضية إن لم تقتنع بوجهة نظر تلك الدائرة . 
في كل الأحوال التي تتصدى فيها دائرة التدقيق لنظر القضية يجب أن يتم الفصل فيها بعد سماع أقوال الخصوم . 
ويجوز لدائرة التدقيق إجراء ما ترى لزومه من المعاينة أو الاستعانة بالخبرة. ويكون حكم دائرة التدقيق في جميع الأحوال نهائياً .
المادة السابعة والثلاثون : 
يكون لممثل الادعاء في الدعاوى الجزائية والتأديبية وللمحكوم عليه أن يطلب تدقيق الحكم خلال المدة المحددة لطلب التدقيق المشار إليها في المادة الحادية والثلاثين من هذه القواعد بما في ذلك الحكم الصادر بتقرير وصف الجريمة بأنها مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة المشار إليه في المادة الثامنة من هذه اللائحة .
ويجب أن يشتمل الطلب على البيانات المتعلقة بأطراف الدعوى ومن الحكم المطلوب تدقيقه وتاريخ إبلاغه والأسباب التي بني عليها الطلب . 
ويحيل رئيس الديوان أو من ينيبه الطلب مرفقاً به ملف القضية إلى دائرة التدقيق لنظره والفصل فيه ويكون حكمها نهائياً باستثناء الأحكام الصادرة بفصل موظفي المرتبة الرابعة عشرة فما فوق أو ما يعادلها فلا تكون نهائية إلا بعد التصديق عليها من رئيس مجلس الوزراء .
وإذا كان طلب التدقيق مرفوعاً من ممثل الادعاء فيكون لدائرة التدقيق أن تؤيد الحكم أو تلغيه أو تعدله، على أنه إذا كان التعديل في غير صالح المتهم فيجب على الدائرة سماع أقواله قبل التعديل .
أما إذا كان طلب التدقيق مرفوعاً من المحكوم عليه وحده فليس للدائرة إلا أن تؤيد الحكم أو أن تعدله لمصلحته .
المادة الثامنة والثلاثون : 
يجوز لدائرة التدقيق إعادة الدعوى إلى الدائرة التي أصدرت الحكم لبيان ما شابه من غموض أو إبهام .
المادة التاسعة والثلاثون : 
تنشأ برئاسة رئيس الديوان هيئة للتدقيق من عدد كاف من الأعضاء يعينهم رئيس الديوان ويكون بها دائرة أو أكثر للتدقيق. وتتألف دائرة التدقيق من ثلاثة أعضاء يعينهم رئيس الديوان ويسمي من بينهم رئيس الدائرة ويجوز لرئيس الديوان أن يشكل دائرة التدقيق من عضو واحد وذلك لتدقيق الدعاوى اليسيرة التي حددها رئيس الديوان وفقاً للمادة الرابعة عشرة .
المادة الأربعون : 
إذا رأت دائرة التدقيق في شأن قضية تنظرها العدول عن اجتهاد سبق أن أخذت به أو أخذت به دائرة أخرى أو سبق أن أقرته هيئة التدقيق رفعت الموضوع إلى رئيس الديوان ليحيله إلى هيئة التدقيق مجتمعة برئاسة رئيس الديوان مع ثلاثة من رؤساء الدوائر يختارهم رئيس الديوان وتصدر الدائرة المشتركة قرارها بأغلبية ثلثي الأعضاء .
المادة الحادية والأربعون : 
للمحكوم عليه غيابياً أن يطلب من رئيس الديوان أو من ينيبه إعادة النظر في الحكم الصادر ضده خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغه بالحكم .
ويحيل رئيس الديوان أو من ينيبه الطلب إلى الدائرة التي أصدرت الحكم لإعادة المحاكمة في مواجهة المتهم .
المادة الثانية والأربعون : 
إذا ظهرت بعد الفصل النهائي وقائع أو قدمت أوراق لم تكن معلومة وقت المحاكمة وكان من شأنها تبرئة المحكوم عليه فله أو لممثل الادعاء أن يطلب من رئيس الديوان أو من ينيبه إعادة النظر في الأحكام النهائية ، ويقدم الطلب خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ العلم بذلك مشتملاً على الحكم وأسباب إعادة النظر، ويحيل رئيس الديوان أو من ينيبه هذا الطلب إلى الدائرة التي أصدرت الحكم لتفصل فيه بحضور أطراف القضية .

الباب الخامس
الأحكام العامة

المادة الثالثة والأربعون :
تتم الإخطارات المنصوص عليها في هذه القواعد على الوجه الآتي : 
( أ ) تسلم الإخطارات إلى الشخص نفسه أينما وجد وإلا فتسلم إلى من يوجد معه في محل إقامته من الساكنين معه .
(ب) فيما يتعلق بالشركات التجارية والمؤسسات الخاصة ترسل الإخطارات إلى أحد الشركاء المتضامنين أو لرئيس مجلس الإدارة أو للمدير أو لمن يقوم مقامهم أو لصاحب المؤسسة الخاصة أو لمن يقوم مقامه . 
( ج) فيما يتعلق بالشركات الأجنبية التي لها فرع أو وكيل في المملكة ترسل الإخطارات إلى مدير هذا الفرع أو الوكيل .
( د ) إذا تعذر تسليم الإخطارات وفقاً لما سبق فتسلم إلى العمدة . 
( هـ) إذا تعذر معرفة محل إقامة المتهم أو عنوانه داخل المملكة فيبلغ بوساطة النشر في الجريدة الرسمية .
( و) فيما يتعلق بالمقيمين خارج المملكة يتم إبلاغهم عن طريق وزارة الخارجية ويكتفى في هذه الحالة بورود الرد بما يفيد التبليغ .
( ز) فيما يتعلق بالدولة ترسل الإخطارات إلى الوزراء المختصين أو لمديري المصالح أو لرؤساء المؤسسات أو الهيئات العامة أو من يقوم مقامهم .
( ح) فيما يتعلق بالعسكريين ومنسوبي الجهات العسكرية تسلم الإخطارات عن طريق مرجعهم المختص.
( ط ) فيما يتعلق بالمسجونين تسلم الإخطارات إلى مدير السجن . 
المادة الرابعة والأربعون :
يصدر رئيس الديوان القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ هذه القواعد . 
المادة الخامسة والأربعون : 
تسري هذه القواعد على الدعاوى القائمة عند نفاذها من المرحلة التي وصلت إليها.
المادة السادسة والأربعون : 
الأحكام التي لم يتم تبليغها إلى أطراف الدعاوى قبل نفاذ هذه اللائحة تطبق عليها الأحكام الخاصة بطرق الاعتراض على الأحكام.
المادة السابعة والأربعون : 
تنشر هذه القواعد في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل بها بعد ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ نشرها وتلغي قراري مجلس الوزراء رقم 16 وتاريخ 6 / 1 / 1383 هـ ورقم 968 وتاريخ 15 – 16 / 9 / 1392 هـ كما تلغي كل ما يتعارض معها من أحكام .

----------

